# Faster access to information



## rishi76 (Apr 21, 2006)

I have had the chance to use both TiVo and the Dish Network DVRs, and though the TiVo has a few extra features, I found myself missing a few key things from Dish world. 

E.g. 

1) To get to my recordings, I have to press 2 buttons in TiVo, just 1 in Dish. I really miss this!

2) Dish lists the duration of all recordings right in the list of recordings, while in TiVo you have to go to each recording to see that.

3) On the list of recordings page in Dish, I can immediately see how much space is remaining. I don't see this option anywhere in TiVo.

These are all minor usability things that I think would be great enhancements!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: The "List" feature is still there, stock remotes jsut don't have a "List" key, except the Sony remotes.

3: Read the FSI thread.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Remotes for the series 2 DirecTV TiVo units (i.e. R10) also have the "list" button.

You can press the same button twice (TIVO TIVO) to get to Now Playing. (I'm assuming that when you said "I have to press 2 buttons" you meant TIVO SELECT.)


----------



## rishi76 (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes I am aware of pressing TiVo button twice. But its still 2 clicks, and somehow that button takes some time to respond! I know its a minor issue,, but still..

I will read the FSI thread for number 3.

Another issue I realized: 

4) If I press record in the middle of a program, TiVo records the entire program from the beginning. While it may be a good thing for most programs, I record a lot of music videos, in which I want to record just a single song airing right atthat time and not the whole program. Seems like I do not have an option for doing that (if there is pls do let me know - I REALLY need this!). I know I can change channels for a moment and get back to the same channel to clear the buffer and then record, but it defeats the purpose as I will lose the first few tens of seconds of the song (or more if I decide, say, halfway through a song that I would liek to record it). Any other workarounds available for this???


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

rishi76 said:


> 4) If I press record in the middle of a program, TiVo records the entire program from the beginning. While it may be a good thing for most programs, I record a lot of music videos, in which I want to record just a single song airing right atthat time and not the whole program. Seems like I do not have an option for doing that (if there is pls do let me know - I REALLY need this!).


You have two options - record the entire program, including anything in the buffer, or record from 'now' - but if you're trying to catch something that just came on, even if you try 'now' you'll probably miss the first few seconds.


----------

